# .204 Ruger Question



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

What is the largest animal you would shoot with this cartridge 40gr and 32 grn?


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Coyote and then only if it was 200 yards and down.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

32gr - June bugs

40gr - crickets


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I would say Coyote is probably the biggest thing you can shoot here in ND maybe Mtn Lion. As you need a 22 cal gun .220" diameter. I would not suggest if for use on Beaver as a Elk gun works best for that. :wink: 
All this really depends on how good you are with the gun. I am sure there are bigger animals that can be taken as it really depends on where you put those bullets.

G3 for grizzly.

Chuck Norris knows the secret to world peace; He just thinks its more fun to kill people


----------



## skinner (Jul 25, 2006)

I have own the 204 for two years now. with it I have taken 39 coyotes 25 foxes. 10 badgers. I find it is great for any and all of these size critters but nothing larger then a coyote.
I have used the 34 gr win HP 
but I switch over two the 32 gr after I was unable to get the 34 grs (store out of stock) I have been happy with the preformance of the 32 grainer I have never loss a animal that I shot with the 204 they don,t move very far if at all after being hit. this is my expericance with the 204 others my have different thoughts and different idea's about it. I have never tryed the higher grain bullets so I can not commint about them


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Those are some good numbers skinner, the .204 ruger looks like a winner for game up to coyote!


----------

